# Hello from Nebraska



## Brie

Your horses are lovely! Thank you for sharing pictures of them. 

And welcome to HorseForum.com 

Brie


----------



## Mercury

Just bumping this to the top for a reintroduction. It's been awhile since I've done much posting on this forum. Info is pretty much the same except my horses have aged a tad :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Cute horses!!
Have fun posting.


----------



## Equine_Woman

Nice to meet you!! Lovely horses!! Looking forward to chatting!


----------



## mlkarel2010

OMG, OMG, OMG!!! Sorry, but I'm excited! Another Nebraskan!!!

I've been alone for soo long!

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!!

So what grad school are you at? If you don't mind my asking. Not sure if you're familiar with SE Nebraska, but I'm from a midget town down there that no one has heard of, lol.

Have fun posting!


----------



## mlkarel2010

mlkarel2010 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!!! Sorry, but I'm excited! Another Nebraskan!!!
> 
> I've been alone for soo long!
> 
> Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!!
> 
> So what grad school are you at? If you don't mind my asking. Not sure if you're familiar with SE Nebraska, but I'm from a midget town down there that no one has heard of, lol.
> 
> Have fun posting!


Wait.... you joined in 2006, sorry just noticed that. Sorry for all of my un-needed excitement. And my double posting....


----------



## Mercury

mlkarel2010 said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG!!! Sorry, but I'm excited! Another Nebraskan!!!
> 
> I've been alone for soo long!
> 
> Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!!
> 
> So what grad school are you at? If you don't mind my asking. Not sure if you're familiar with SE Nebraska, but I'm from a midget town down there that no one has heard of, lol.
> 
> Have fun posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... you joined in 2006, sorry just noticed that. Sorry for all of my un-needed excitement. And my double posting....
Click to expand...

LOL! don't worry about it! I actually haven't been active since 2006 and am just starting back to this forum. I think I'm sticking around this time too! I've been going to school at UNL in Lincoln. I've only been here for 2 years and aren't too familiar with too many parts of NE. Good to see another Nebraskan! Let me know if you ever bring your horse (or yourself) to the Lincoln area and we'll see what we can do for a small forum get together!


----------



## Jamie Anne

Mercury your horse's are beautiful!!


----------



## Mercury

Thanks! I don't really post many pictures anywhere... these pictures are from a couple years ago when I first joined. Cobalt is 2 now and definately doesn't look like a baby anymore!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Mercury said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG!!! Sorry, but I'm excited! Another Nebraskan!!!
> 
> I've been alone for soo long!
> 
> Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!!
> 
> So what grad school are you at? If you don't mind my asking. Not sure if you're familiar with SE Nebraska, but I'm from a midget town down there that no one has heard of, lol.
> 
> Have fun posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... you joined in 2006, sorry just noticed that. Sorry for all of my un-needed excitement. And my double posting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! don't worry about it! I actually haven't been active since 2006 and am just starting back to this forum. I think I'm sticking around this time too! I've been going to school at UNL in Lincoln. I've only been here for 2 years and aren't too familiar with too many parts of NE. Good to see another Nebraskan! Let me know if you ever bring your horse (or yourself) to the Lincoln area and we'll see what we can do for a small forum get together!
Click to expand...

Glad to see you on here. You don't happen to know where Auburn is or Nebraska City? I'm in that General area. We've been on the news since we've been hit by a tornado.... twice.

I'll be sure to let you know if I'm ever in Lincoln. Sadly I don't own a horse, but I'm showing in fair, but not state. It's weird how they moved that to Grand Island. Have you been to the Fort in town? I love that store soo much. I can shop for hours there.

Ok, my rambling is over now, haha.


----------



## Mercury

mlkarel2010 said:


> Glad to see you on here. You don't happen to know where Auburn is or Nebraska City? I'm in that General area. We've been on the news since we've been hit by a tornado.... twice.
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know if I'm ever in Lincoln. Sadly I don't own a horse, but I'm showing in fair, but not state. It's weird how they moved that to Grand Island. Have you been to the Fort in town? I love that store soo much. I can shop for hours there.
> 
> Ok, my rambling is over now, haha.


I actually do know where Nebraska City is! I'll probably be at the fair this year. Mainly to watch the dog agility since I want to compete my dogs next year, but I can't go to a fair without seeing the horses! I actually had no idea they moved it to Grand Island though. I heard UNL was trying to get it moved but didn't hear that is was moved to Grand Island... That might put a damper in my fair plans


----------



## mlkarel2010

I'm not sure whether it's in Grand Island this year, or it will be there later (2010?) I don't know I've heard different stories. I should really find out though. It'll be on the radio though


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Welcome to the HF! Have fun.


----------



## jazzyrider

wow! you must have originally joined right when the forum first started. nice to see you back


----------



## bony1900

I like horse riding very much. So i used to read the articles about horses. These horses are so healthy. I also wish to buy two or three healthy horses for riding.

================================================
Bony
Nebraska Treatment Centers


----------

